# [solved] wifi/wireless problem - RT2860/eeepc 1000h

## emc

I have problem to connect my router and get IP address. I've turn MAC address filter off (btw under windows it wotking with turned it on and off). Here are some pirintouts:

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```
 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

eselect rc show

```
Status of init scripts in runlevel "default"

  dbus                      [started]

  eee-control               [started]

  fancontrol                [started]

  gpm                       [started]

  hald                      [started]

  hddtemp                   [stopped]

  klive                     [stopped]

  lm_sensors                [started]

  local                     [started]

  microcode_ctl             [started]

  net.wlan0                 [inactive]

  netmount                  [stopped]

  udev-postmount            [started]

  uptimed                   [started]

  vixie-cron                [started]

  xdm                       [started]
```

ifconfig

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:6053 (5.9 KiB)  TX bytes:6053 (5.9 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:43:42:fb:e0  

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:43ff:fe42:fbe0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5112 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:266 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1025664 (1001.6 KiB)  TX bytes:7062 (6.8 KiB)

          Interrupt:19
```

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     RT2860 Wireless  ESSID:"neverhood"  Nickname:"RT2860STA"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.432 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:F0:00:41:F9   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:-36 dBm  Noise level:-81 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={

        ssid="neverhood"

   bssid=00:1C:F0:00:41:F9

   proto=WPA #RNS

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk=<my_key_here>

   priority=5

   auth_alg=OPEN

   pairwise=TKIP CCMP

   group=TKIP

}
```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules="dhcpcd wpa_supplicant"

#modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 15"

#essid_wlan0="neverhood"

channel_wlan0="5"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

dhcp_wlan0="nonis"
```

Last edited by emc on Fri May 07, 2010 2:55 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Suggest change wpa_supplicant.conf to (yes, no network)

don't have channel_wlan0="5" active in /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1
> 
> ap_scan=1

 

start wpa_gui in your desktop or

```
wpa_gui
```

wpa_gui will scan and set matching configuration for each ap except for human required entries (passkey mostly)

configure the network in the wpa_gui connect it and save the configuration, writes network to wpa_supplicant.conf. wpa_gui comes with emerge wpa_supplicant as long as USE= has qt4.  

/etc/conf.d/net: I get the parentheses from examples, may well not matter

 *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan0=( "dhcpcd wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
> 
> wpa_timeout_wlan0=15
> ...

 

----------

## emc

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Suggest change wpa_supplicant.conf to (yes, no network)
> 
> don't have channel_wlan0="5" active in /etc/conf.d/net
> 
>  *Quote:*   ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> ...

 

can you be more specific, this is wpa_supplicant.conf and delete channel_wlan0="5" from /etc/conf.d/net, right?

----------

## DONAHUE

correct

just 

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel 

update_config=1 

ap_scan=1

in wpa_suppliocant.conf

and remove the channel_wlan0="5" from /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try with only this little network section inside your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

network={ 

        ssid="neverhood" 

        psk=<my_key_here> 

       priority=5 

}

```

Also, post this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg | tail

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## emc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
> ...

 

```
meee ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

meee ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:67:e5:75  

          inet addr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::223:54ff:fe67:e575/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:350 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:330 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:259336 (253.2 KiB)  TX bytes:44568 (43.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:27 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:480 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:480 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:30359 (29.6 KiB)  TX bytes:30359 (29.6 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:43:42:fb:e0  

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:43ff:fe42:fbe0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:9833 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:759 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1412352 (1.3 MiB)  TX bytes:17349 (16.9 KiB)

          Interrupt:19 

meee ~ # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     RT2860 Wireless  ESSID:"neverhood"  Nickname:"RT2860STA"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.432 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:F0:00:41:F9   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:BC63-9307-266C-673C-A9E5-A111-DAA5-99A4

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:-42 dBm  Noise level:-81 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

meee ~ # dmesg | tail

[  903.808724] --> Error 2 opening /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat

[  903.808730] 1. Phy Mode = 0

[  903.808734] 2. Phy Mode = 0

[  903.838734] 3. Phy Mode = 0

[  903.843916] MCS Set = 00 00 00 00 00

[  903.845941] <==== RTMPInitialize, Status=0

[  903.846011] 0x1300 = 000a4200

[  914.788138] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

[  938.999156] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 9(9) BSS returned, data->length = 1320

[  938.999636] ==>rt_ioctl_siwfreq::SIOCSIWFREQ[cmd=0x8b04] (Channel=5)

meee ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:1c:f0:00:41:f9

ssid=neverhood

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.0.100
```

so less is more it's working  :Wink:  it was so easy and i've made so complicated  :Neutral: 

----------

## emc

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> start wpa_gui in your desktop or
> 
> ```
> ...

 

My wpa_supplicant was emerge with -qt4 (i use xfce4). I'm to lazy to complie qt-svg. Anyway thx for reply and help

----------

## d2_racing

You have a valid ip my friend :

```

Selected interface 'wlan0' 

bssid=00:1c:f0:00:41:f9 

ssid=neverhood 

id=0 

pairwise_cipher=CCMP 

group_cipher=TKIP 

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK 

wpa_state=COMPLETED 

ip_address=192.168.0.100

```

CAn you post this :

```

# cat /etc/resolv.conf

# ping www.google.com

```

----------

## emc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> You have a valid ip my friend :
> 
> ```
> 
> Selected interface 'wlan0' 
> ...

 

yes I noticed.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CAn you post this :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
# Generated by dhcpcd

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

ping: unknown host www.google.com
```

I have problem again, stop working

```
meee ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

meee ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:67:e5:75  

          inet6 addr: fe80::223:54ff:fe67:e575/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:434 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:484 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:3

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:148617 (145.1 KiB)  TX bytes:65626 (64.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:27 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:340 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:340 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:20486 (20.0 KiB)  TX bytes:20486 (20.0 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:43:42:fb:e0  

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:43ff:fe42:fbe0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:8376 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2410 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1158985 (1.1 MiB)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:19 

meee ~ # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     RT2860 Wireless  ESSID:""  Nickname:"RT2860STA"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.432 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:F0:00:41:F9   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=10/100  Signal level:-35 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

meee ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING
```

and change it sometimes to SCANNING!

my wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={

        ssid="neverhood"

   psk=gggggggggggdgdfgdfdfhsfhdfhdfhshffs

        priority=5

}
```

my conf.d/net

```
modules_eth0=("dhcpcd ifplugd")

modules_wlan0=("dhcpcd wpa_supplicant !ifplugd")

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 1"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

wpa_timeout_wlan0="10"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

dhcp_wlan0="nonis"
```

----------

## DONAHUE

What output from

```
iwlist scan
```

does your kernel use the staging driver?  *Quote:*   

>  Device Drivers  --->
> 
> [*] Staging drivers  ---> 
> 
>  --- Staging drivers
> ...

 

----------

## emc

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> What output from
> 
> ```
> iwlist scan
> ```
> ...

 

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:26:5A:9F:B7:CA

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"STASZEK"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:1

                    Quality:5/100  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:21:91:3A:8F:A4

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"Lulu"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:1

                    Quality:15/100  Signal level:-84 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:18 Mb/s

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1C:F0:00:41:F9

                    Protocol:802.11g

                    ESSID:"neverhood"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:5

                    Quality:100/100  Signal level:-37 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:11 Mb/s

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:22:B0:91:71:59

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"ZOFIA"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:6

                    Quality:70/100  Signal level:-62 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:18 Mb/s

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:27:19:C1:7E:04

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"TP-LINK_C17E04"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:6

                    Quality:24/100  Signal level:-80 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:36 Mb/s

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:19:5B:E0:E4:EE

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"lolek"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:6

                    Quality:5/100  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:11 Mb/s

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:16:41:D0:2E:4E

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"flat9"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:6

                    Quality:34/100  Signal level:-76 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:11 Mb/s

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:17:9A:6E:6C:1F

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"MLine"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:6

                    Quality:10/100  Signal level:-86 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:11 Mb/s

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:16:41:60:15:7A

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"neostrada_605d"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:10

                    Quality:5/100  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

          Cell 10 - Address: 00:08:A1:BD:91:91

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"milafiori"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:11

                    Quality:15/100  Signal level:-84 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:18 Mb/s
```

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> does your kernel use the staging driver?  *Quote:*    Device Drivers  --->
> 
> [*] Staging drivers  ---> 
> 
>  --- Staging drivers
> ...

 

```
meee ~ # grep 2860 .config

CONFIG_RT2860=m

meee ~ # grep STAGING .config

CONFIG_STAGING=y

# CONFIG_STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD is not set
```

----------

## DONAHUE

Perhaps wpa_supplicant with

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel 
> 
> update_config=1 
> ...

 

At various times  psk=<my_key_here> has worked at other times psk="<my_key_here>" has been right.

The wireless is turned on? Don't have your netbook but believe most require a function key combination to wake it up.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, right now, your main problem is that your /etc/resolv.conf is empty.

You need to specify a valid dns server.

When you use your wired lan card, can you post this file :

```

# cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

----------

## emc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

```
# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

search ghnet.pl

nameserver 83.175.180.30

nameserver 192.168.0.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line
```

----------

## emc

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Perhaps wpa_supplicant with
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel 
> ...

 

my wpa_supplicant.conf looks like that:

```
network={

        ssid="neverhood"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk=<key>

        priority=5

        proto=RSN

        pairwise=TKIP

}
```

and it works:

```
meee ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:1c:f0:00:41:f9

ssid=neverhood

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.0.100

meee ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by dhcpcd from wlan0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

search ghnet.pl

nameserver 83.175.180.30

nameserver 192.168.0.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line
```

btw "<my_key>" in cause parse error

----------

